# Bravery is wearing bib tights !



## Big Nick (30 Jan 2014)

Took up cycling a month or so ago and just purchased my first lycra :-0

Tried them on in the house tonight and I don't think the missus has laughed so much in years!!

I actually think they looked ok especially with a jacket, cycling shoes and cycle helmet pulled down over my face!! I've got a couple of stone to shift (6'1 and 15 stone) so no doubt will look better in time!!

Not sure if I'll dare stop anywhere when out riding!!


----------



## helston90 (30 Jan 2014)

Pah don't give two hoots what other people think- this time of year they're your warm and comfy best friend, once you get a top on you loose the Borat straps and the lycra instead of baggy clothes will make a world of difference. Enjoy and then destroy your credit card on some more!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2014)

No one really cares. You'll soon get used to them.


----------



## derrick (30 Jan 2014)

Where are the pics.


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2014)

Cycling was designed for lycra. If you are happy you will find it rubs ofg on others.


----------



## DCLane (30 Jan 2014)

My wife also laughed and laughed when I first wore them at 14stone.

Until I hit 12 st. I wouldn't ride without baggy shorts over the top.

Now ... I don't care. Neither she or anyone else laughs now


----------



## simon.r (30 Jan 2014)

Embrace the Lycra...it is your friend


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2014)

Baggy shorts over black leggings or leg warmers is just the worst look going. It shouts I am hiding something, however small it may be.


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jan 2014)

Never had a problem wearing lycra from day one. It looks fine. I find myself looking down on cyclists who wear 'modesty shorts' over their lycra. It's like putting a wig on top of your cycling helmet. You look like a nobber. Stop it.


----------



## ayceejay (30 Jan 2014)

_Lycra. If you are happy you will find it rubs of on others._
Isn't this what 'the missus is afraid of?

Personally I think bib tights/shorts are a major incentive to loose the gut, that and a jersey made to fit Wiggo and not you.


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jan 2014)

Does anyone actually think they look good in lycra with a helmet on ? That is the worst look ever but you need to learn to say who cares . I doubt I will ever say I look good dressed like this


----------



## mcshroom (30 Jan 2014)

Different styles for different occasions with me. I'll ride in full lycra, baggy 3/4s, baggy 3/4s with 3/4 tights underneath, jeans or even a full dinner suit (done this once). Sometimes I dress for the journey, or for the destination, or for whatever reason I like. So what? What's with the hang up on baggies?

3/4 touring shorts like humvees are great for carrying stuff on tour or when mountain biking, Also make you look less like a cyclist when you get off the bike to wonder round somewhere you are visiting


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2014)

derrick said:


> Where are the pics.


Here's one ...


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2014)

Big Nick said:


> I've got a couple of stone to shift (6'1 and 15 stone)


I wish I could claim to be as light as that & I'm only 5'11"

Alan...


----------



## ScotiaLass (31 Jan 2014)

I wear Lycra and I'm not small! I don't care - I'm comfortable and that's what matters. 
I have baggy shorts for the summer as well as Lycra shorts.
I ride an MTB!!
Embrace the Lycra!!


----------



## alans (31 Jan 2014)

I carry one of these

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/10380/Banana-Guard

when wearing lycra.

'nuff said


----------



## Cuchilo (31 Jan 2014)

alans said:


> I carry one of these
> 
> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/10380/Banana-Guard
> 
> ...


Do they do boiled egg gaurds aswell ? Seriously , I want some for work , for my packed lunch ........ Honest


----------



## LimeBurn (31 Jan 2014)

I started 3 stone heavier than you are and wore lycra - yes its not the best look but you'll get used to it, I'm now down to 15 stone so feel better now when I pull on the bibs. You need the jacket or jersey to complete the look though or you do just look like a fat weirdo.


----------



## DooDah (31 Jan 2014)

No word of a lie, I passed someone last summer, on a very hot day, just wearing bib shorts on his bike. Now that looked weird.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2014)

DooDah said:


> No word of a lie, I passed someone last summer, on a very hot day, just wearing bib shorts on his bike. Now that looked weird.


Why?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2014)

screenman said:


> Why?


He was wearing them as a jersey?


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2014)




----------



## Downward (31 Jan 2014)

Seriously one of the best thing about cycling is the ability to wear silly looking kit. Wearing a Helmet helps disguise you though !


----------



## DooDah (31 Jan 2014)

screenman said:


> Why?


Uhhh, because he had no jersey on, and he looked like a wrestler on a bike. He also had tanned arms and legs but his torso was completely white. If he wants to cycle like that then that is his business, but it definitely looked weird.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jan 2014)

My missus calls them my laughing gear, and to be honest, she's not far wrong at the moment. Put on over a stone whilst laid up, and when the bib tights arrived and were suitably 'modelled' she was in tears. I guess at 13.5 stone, 5'10" with virtually no muscle in the legs (all the weight is firmly above the waistline...) it may have looked funny. Certainly brought home to me how much muscle had gone.
Anyway, do people not dress according to their steed? On the road bike then I'm lycra shorts/tights with a jersey and if needed Varium jacket, all nice and snug fitting (especially the top at the moment..). Hybrid/MTB is loose trousers and a T shirt/jumper, though I will admit to wearing padded lycra shorts under the trousers.


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2014)

2902400 said:


> Walk about the house in just bib tights pretending to be Big Daddy. After that everything will seem reasonable.


I'm pretty sure I could locate a rather fetching photo of someone, , wearing nobbut arm and leg warmers. Let me know Ade


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm pretty sure I could locate a rather fetching photo of someone, , wearing nobbut arm and leg warmers. Let me know Ade


Is this from Pat's private collection?


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2014)

2903826 said:


> Is it anyone I know?



Hmmm, yes.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (31 Jan 2014)

DooDah said:


> Uhhh, because he had no jersey on, and he looked like a wrestler on a bike. He also had tanned arms and legs but his torso was completely white. If he wants to cycle like that then that is his business, but it definitely looked weird.


Seems a one off with the cyclist tan and all. You never know, he could have been the victim of a very specific mugging or had a LeMond moment and needed his top for other purposes.


----------



## Rural halfwit (31 Jan 2014)

I am now the proud owner of a pair. After the initial fitting at home I found myself commentating on my life in the style of Kent Walton.
Embrace the Lycra..you'll soon want a full morph suit


----------



## Nick Stone (31 Jan 2014)

Lycra feellllsss nice..... As everyone says. I don't care and I'm bigger than you. Plus I can feels it when it gets baggy and have to buy some new ones from the shinny shops, so it's a win win situation. It's helping shift the lard and get faster and the more lard I lose the more new kit I'm allowed as long as it's nearly the same colour and the wife doesn't find out, lol.

Have fun, but a good shammy cream is also with getting as well....


----------



## Doyleyburger (31 Jan 2014)

Was very self conscious also at first. Soon people will get used to you looking like a power ranger


----------



## Big Nick (31 Jan 2014)

Shammy cream for lubing up your bits......bloomin heck this cycling lark just gets worse!!


----------



## DooDah (31 Jan 2014)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Seems a one off with the cyclist tan and all. You never know, he could have been the victim of a very specific mugging or had a LeMond moment and needed his top for other purposes.


Where I live, I very much doubt that.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jan 2014)

2903765 said:


> No photo to share?


 For your eyes only...


----------



## Big Nick (3 Feb 2014)

Wore them in anger for the first time today and nobody batted an eye at them!


----------



## MikeW-71 (3 Feb 2014)

Yep, nobody else cares  even my workmates are used to it now 

First time I wore some I peeked round the corner of the house to see if anyone was watching.....


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yep, nobody else cares  even my workmates are used to it now
> 
> First time I wore some I peeked round the corner of the house to see if anyone was watching.....


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> Yep, nobody else cares  even my workmates are used to it now
> 
> First time I wore some I peeked round the corner of the house to see if anyone was watching.....


 I'm sure all my neighbours have a good oogle, mind you they are all a) Curtain twitchers & b) Members of the WI & c) All over 75 years of age....


----------



## Chris1983 (4 Feb 2014)

Sport is all about silly clothes...

Look at what golfist wear 

cyclist wear lycra, simples 

If im not cycling in lycra then im under ground in a bright yellow pvc suit  now that really does get some odd looks when a group of lads are walking across a field dressed in bright yellow pvc, carrying hundreds of metres of rope and then disapear in a hole for hours


----------



## LSAF2011 (6 Feb 2014)

Years ago I'd commute to and from work, I'd get to work and shower. Problem was I had to walk past all the women (and men) at work, wolf whistle's, stare's, etc. Loved every minute of it.

Did me good when I split with the ex, lol

Embrace the lycra, lol


----------



## Old Plodder (9 Feb 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> I'm sure all my neighbours have a good oogle, mind you they are all a) Curtain twitchers & b) Members of the WI & c) All over 75 years of age....


Oh, so that's why my neighbour always has something to put in the dustbin when I get home after a ride..........


----------



## Cameronmu917772 (12 Feb 2014)

Hahaha never had so much fun on a forum. Banana protectors and modesty shorts. 

I'm 6ft and around 11 stone. (Don't tend to weigh my self) what I suffer from though is 28 inch waist and very large shoulders. May of skipped leg day for a couple years lol finding small bib shorts with a medium jersey isn't as easy as it may sound. A for the laughs the misus won't stop jumping on my and my mates laugh for 10 seconds before asking where I buy them and if I think they should buy them. Haha my answer.... Maybe concentrate on cycling before looking as hot as I do  besides when it's as cold as it is just now there's not much to hide anyway haha it's all about keeping warm!!!


----------



## sheffgirl (15 Feb 2014)

I used to be uncomfortable with cycling tights with nothing on top, but when I'm on the bike it doesn't bother me, no one can see my bottom  not that its a bad bottom, or so I'm told
Decided to wear shorts on top last weekend for my first daylight ride for a long time. Was glad of them when I was waiting for my bacon sandwich in the shop when there was a group of men talking very crudely


----------



## Smurfy (15 Feb 2014)

sheffgirl said:


> I used to be uncomfortable with cycling tights with nothing on top


I had to read that twice!


----------



## KateK (15 Feb 2014)

The first time I went out with cycling shorts on I was so embarrassed that put a pair of wool tights over the top. It looked like I'd forgotten my skirt. Then, as it was spring, I was seriously overheating and had to stop after 4 miles and take the tights off. Still get odd looks in the supermarket when I stop off on the way back from a ride. Do people really think that I choose this outfit just to go to the shops???


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2014)

You need the full bones outfit.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (16 Feb 2014)

I don't have the leg's for shorts but I do wear tights, I was very sceptical about them at first, as the material is so thin I thought I would freeze but they are surprisingly warm when I am riding, the padding took a while to get used to but I am there now.


----------



## screenman (16 Feb 2014)

The Mighty Boosh said:


> I don't have the leg's for shorts but I do wear tights, I was very sceptical about them at first, as the material is so thin I thought I would freeze but they are surprisingly warm when I am riding, the padding took a while to get used to but I am there now.



What is the right legs? When you let us know then should we all check.


----------



## The Mighty Boosh (16 Feb 2014)

screenman said:


> What is the right legs? When you let us know then should we all check.


I turn into the Tomato Man in the Sun and so cover up as much as possible, my leg's have not seen light of day in over 20 years, the only part of my body that fairs well in the sunshine is my arms and head the rest of me is as White as the Driven Snow.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (21 Feb 2014)

I've had _hilarious_ comments from some  but after being very embarrassed at first you get used to it. Plus it is incredibly comfortable and warm.


----------



## Slimzoe (23 Feb 2014)

When I started I swore I would never wear Lycra or bib shorts. But wouldn't be without them now. So comfy!


----------



## MissTillyFlop (23 Feb 2014)

Big Nick said:


> Took up cycling a month or so ago and just purchased my first lycra :-0
> 
> Tried them on in the house tonight and I don't think the missus has laughed so much in years!!
> 
> ...



My fear is always getting them off in time when I go to the loo...


----------



## Veganpower (23 Feb 2014)

I love my Lycra almost as much as I love my bike. I was wearing it from my first ride. Happy days.


----------



## Whiz (1 Mar 2014)

Just ordered my first bike and on that same order, bib shorts. :-) 
Looking forward to embracing the lycra! 
Used to base layers when playing golf but usually you have stuff over it so only you know... Not when cycling! 
I'm also 6' and 15st carried all on my belly so hoping the shorts either push it up into my shoulders or down to thighs


----------

